
Samsung Considers Its Counterattack as Rivals Erode Cellphone Profit - e15ctr0n
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/14/technology/samsung-considers-its-counterattack-as-rivals-erode-cellphone-profit.html
======
ryandvm
Maybe they should start by spending less money screwing up the Google
experience on their Android phones...

